# can anyone help get these ratties to Swindon



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm posting this on behalf of Sharon who is able to take these in as rescues if someone can help get them to her -this is copied from Facebook

can anyone help these rats http://www.preloved.co.uk/​adverts/show/105737183
going for £2 each i'm concerned they will fall into the wrong hands, i can take them in but cant collect them where they are


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

tagalong said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of Sharon who is able to take these in as rescues if someone can help get them to her -this is copied from Facebook
> 
> can anyone help these rats http://www.preloved.co.uk/​adverts/show/105737183
> going for £2 each i'm concerned they will fall into the wrong hands, i can take them in but cant collect them where they are


Link didnt work hun, just said Ooops


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks -this should work
Preloved | 6 female rats. for sale in Rothwell, Northamptonshire, UK


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

is this for sharon aka brunel rattery?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

yes -she can take them so she says -tbh I would probably take a girlie or two :001_rolleyes:


----------

